# Skye: crowntail female plus others! Pic Heavy



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So this is Skye my newest and first crowntail female!!  Her body is light but has some purple on it, it's just hard to see in the pictures. The others are of my females in my sorority and my males in their divided 5 gallon. Enjoy!

























Here she is in the right hand corner ^








Lucy ^








Jazz ^ the little spot on her head, is from the glass








Bandit^ fins a little torn from a few nips, but are really purple in person!








Alice^








Merlin^
























Sinbad^ recovering from some serious fin rot, what tail type is he?

My favorite


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

You sure do have some gorgeous fish. Congrats on your latest addition. 

I started with one male in July - now I'm up to 5 (1 female). One of these days (soon) I'll post some pics. I have no idea what type my female is.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sinbad looks like a VT but its hard to tell right now. it should be easier once he is fully recovered.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty fish!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

All of your fish are so pretty! I really like Jazz.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Your new girl looks a bit like Pearl


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think Sinbad is a VT.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree, I think he's a VT also.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

You have some beautiful fish there


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

I really like their colors :] very very pretty.

Where did you find your fish?


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Midnightwolf6 said:


> I really like their colors :] very very pretty.
> 
> Where did you find your fish?


Thanks everyone!  I actually got everyone at Petsmart! :-D I have 2 other bettas that I didn't post pictures of so I have a total of 9!!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

pretty


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful fish love your new girl ^_^


----------

